# Can I use a laptop to do dual monitor?



## paulcheung

HI all,
I just wonder if I can connect two external monitors to this laptop and get dual display? or one external monitor with the internal display?
I want to watch the income graphic stream data and read news the same time.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834230099
Thank you.


----------



## khajvah

pretty much you need an HDMI cable and a monitor with HDMI port, after you connect it just look in nvidia control panel.Or it will be cheaper to connect with VGA connector to a simple monitor(ever monitor has VGA port)


P.S. Nice laptop


----------



## CrazyMike

Looks to me that you will be only aloud to use one external display with that laptop (never really seen laptop that would support dual external monitors). 

If you get a docking station, you could dock your laptop and then use dual external monitors.


----------



## khajvah

It has 2 ports( VGA and HDMI ) i never tried but maybe it can be possible


----------



## CrazyMike

khajvah said:


> It has 2 ports( VGA and HDMI ) i never tried but maybe it can be possible



Won't allow me to view (i am at work). But even so, i know for my laptop it has dual outputs (DVI and HDMI) and i still can only use one. The other will go black. Nowhere in my settings can i adjust for this. 

His might be different, i am unsure. I am just saying i have never seen this. If it works, please let me know.


----------



## wolfeking

it depends on the laptop. My G61 hp would run VGA and HDMI at the same time.


----------



## paulcheung

Thank you guys,  I don't have an external monitor with HDMI input, but I do have a tv with hdmi input, it is too late now,  I will try it tommorrow and report back.


----------



## paulcheung

Well The HDMI and the Vga work, but the card said only support two displays, so I can either use the laptop screen as primary display and the vga or the hdmi as second display.
Thank you.


----------



## CrazyMike

paulcheung said:


> Well The HDMI and the Vga work, but the card said only support two displays, so I can either use the laptop screen as primary display and the vga or the hdmi as second display.
> Thank you.



Thought so....

Thanks for the reply  Hope it works out for ya.


----------



## paulcheung

Hope so too, I have another question, Is there some NVIDA Laptop GPU doesn't support dual display? I have the treval laptop which I can't find the setting for dual display. any idea if I can do something to make it support dual display?

Thanks
http://pcaddon.net/p/asus-ul80jt-a2-thin-and-light-14-inch-laptop-black/B004I3ZTVK


----------



## CrazyMike

paulcheung said:


> Hope so too, I have another question, Is there some NVIDA Laptop GPU doesn't support dual display? I have the treval laptop which I can't find the setting for dual display. any idea if I can do something to make it support dual display?
> 
> Thanks
> http://pcaddon.net/p/asus-ul80jt-a2-thin-and-light-14-inch-laptop-black/B004I3ZTVK



Is this the laptop in the link? Reason i ask is because i can't find anything about NVIDA card on it.

As far to my knowledge dual display is only offered in some models of laptops. This has been the norm for a few years (about 10ish). Lately more and more laptops are coming out capable of supporting dual monitors. Quick reference is looking for hook up of a dual monitor on the laptop. Either VGA, DVI, or HDMI hook ups will be found. BUT not all laptops (example would be one with a VGA hook up) will allow "dual" display. I remeber a very old laptop that had a VGA hook up on it and would not allow me to use true dual display. It was for projector type (clone display). 

Like i said, this is just to my knowledge. I believe more and more newer cheaper models of laptops are supporting the dual monitor setup. But as for old ones, not all will. 

Any expert in this feild want to chirp in?


----------



## paulcheung

Yes, It come with NV 310M 1gb v-ram and also work with intel hd video.

Now I have this little problem, I was try the Dell XPS M1710 6 year old laptop come with the Nvida 7900gs card. It does the dual display and it come with DVI and VGA input. now I removed the dual display, but one of the program can't come back to the laptop screen, any time I open it, it open to the left and don't show on the laptop. I can't make it come back. I check the Nvida control panel, it say single display. any one know how to fix this?
Thank you.


----------



## paulcheung

Never mind, got it fix. I have to run it maximized.


----------

